# The e-cigarette debate: Big Tobacco, the FDA and the future of tobacco-less smoking



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

Im sure most of us have always suspected that "Big Tobacco" was behind the curtains pulling strings to get our vape devices demonised and then outlawed, this extract from http://www.mywebtimes.com/news/illinois/the-e-cigarette-debate/article_0c0d35e0-53cb-50f6-ba63-8b39f057db19.html also known as the granddaddy bill just fuels our convictions of what we suspected all along.

My red cliff hanger highlights. 


> But the most staunch defender of the devices is the industry itself. Frank Cantrell, owner of S.I. Vapors in Bradley, said the argument has more to do with the influence of big tobacco and taxation than with health.
> 
> “They've been demonizing this so badly. I'm all for regulating it so people are safe," Cantrell said. "They just want to see their money through taxes.”
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

